# P0011 and P0014 DTC codes



## MyWifesMechanic89 (Aug 1, 2020)

So I'm new to this site. My wife and I drive a 2016 Cruze LS, 1.8L 4 DR, Automatic transmission. I recently took it to a Firestone mechanic shop where they replaced both the exhaust/intake VVT solenoids 2X (the tubular ones). https://www.amazon.com/Variable-Val...ocphy=9030798&hvtargid=pla-493886355823&psc=1

These are not the exact solenoids but for more of a reference. They also did an oil change. The check engine light came back after about 40 miles of driving. I saw the video where the guy replaced the camshaft position actuator. 




Has the above actuator in the video been removed or upgraded on newer model Cruzes or am I completely missing something?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That vid is a 1.4, you have a 1.8.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That video isn't relevant to your car.

I've seen aftermarket solenoids have out of spec resistance, The p0011/p0014 can set due to low oil pressure. Failed camshaft sprockets, failed ECM, and connection issues. Sounds like Firestone just shotgunned solenoids


----------

